# L'impacte d'internet pour l'avenir.



## SNICKERS (25 Août 2007)

Achat en ligne, industrie du disque et communication. Des changements brutaux sont déjas intervenu dans notre quotidien.
Quel avenir cela nous réserve t-il?
La population va t-elle devenir amorphe devant son ordi?
Virtuel ou réel, les jeunes vont-ils faire la part des choses? 
Les magasins vont-ils fermer boutique, les rencontres ne seront qu'à l'origine du Net?
Va t-on pouvoir tout contrôler de chez soi?.. le travail, les finances ou planifier nos sorties.

Vos réactions:


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Août 2007)

Ma première réaction, un profond soupir...


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Août 2007)

Mouarf si je pouvais tout faire de chez moi je ne le ferais pas......trop facile, trop ennuyeux, trop seul......


Enfin bref laissez nous sortir


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2007)

Ben pour tout contr&#244;ler faut &#234;tre sacr&#233;ment balaise &#224; WoW.


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ben pour tout contrôler faut être sacrément balaise à WoW.



Et surtout avoir un grand écran


----------



## SNICKERS (25 Août 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Mouarf si je pouvais tout faire de chez moi je ne le ferais pas......trop facile, trop ennuyeux, trop seul......
> 
> 
> Enfin bref laissez nous sortir





C'est samedi soir, moment de sorties entre amis, moment de chasse et de séduction.
Au diable internet, enfin jusqu' a demain.

Je sors, bonne soirée.


----------



## Nobody (25 Août 2007)

SNICKERS a dit:


> Au diable internet, enfin jusqu' a demain.
> 
> Je sors, bonne soirée.



Oui, tu n'es pas obligé de revenir, non plus...


----------



## SNICKERS (25 Août 2007)

Absolument,.... tien une boulette je te trouve trop sympa.


----------



## Nobody (25 Août 2007)

Dis donc dis donc. Tu ne devrais pas être en boite, toi, à cette heure-ci?
Des promesses, toujours des promesses...
Tsssss... Ces jeunes... 

 :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2007)

Pas avant 1h en boite, rha ces vieux


----------



## SNICKERS (25 Août 2007)

Je file !!!!!, tu as réussi a me mettre en retard..........


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Août 2007)

SNICKERS a dit:


> moment de chasse et de s&#233;duction.



A&#239;e, a&#239;e, a&#239;e ! C'est pr&#233;cis&#233;ment &#224; ce moment-l&#224; que les ennuis commencent 



SNICKERS a dit:


> Absolument,.... tien une boulette



Et voil&#224; !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Août 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> Oui, tu n'es pas obligé de revenir, non plus...



*Le pauvre garçon est mosellan*
je t'en prie, soyons indulgents...



:hein:


----------



## Aurélie85 (25 Août 2007)

Moi c'est ce genre de truc qui me fout les boules. Mon marvin transform&#233; en zombi. :mouais: Par un Wassiljew?

J'ai pas trouv&#233; l'&#233;quivalent en englais, je sais par contre qu'il est sorti en fran&#231;ais sur papier. 

Peut-&#234;tre, voire surement m&#234;me vu les b&#234;tes qui se trouvent ici, que vous saviez mais moi j'&#233;tais pas au courant de cette situation, de ces zombies et tout &#231;a.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Août 2007)

SNICKERS a dit:


> Achat en ligne, industrie du disque et communication. Des changements brutaux sont déjas intervenu dans notre quotidien.
> Quel avenir cela nous réserve t-il?
> La population va t-elle devenir amorphe devant son ordi?
> Virtuel ou réel, les jeunes vont-ils faire la part des choses?
> ...




Ca ressemble au pub pour "zone interdite &co, ©, All Rights Reserved" comment tu le dit  

Sinon on parle toujours d'époques graves, de l'avenir et tout, mais toutes les époques ont eu des problèmes on dramatise à cause des médias and ©o, mais bon, faut vivre avec son temps et puis voilà, on parle de fléau internet, mais bon...
Avant y'avait bien des esclaves qui mourrait chaque jour (bon je dit pas que y'a plus personne qui meure chaque jour, le darfour c'est pas un exemple de modernisme (si ce mot existe), pas la peine de catastropher, y'aura toujours des problèmes, pas la peine de se fixer sur le fléau internet, y'a eu pire, y'a pire, et y'aura pire, pas la peine de perdre son temps a cogiter la-dessus, y'a des choses plus importantes.


----------



## Amok (26 Août 2007)

SNICKERS a dit:


> La population va t-elle devenir amorphe devant son ordi?



Note que beaucoup l'étaient déjà sans assistance informatique...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2007)

tiens le monstre du loch ness sur macg!

le sujet de la mort qui tue. Le truc qui revient généralement lors des nuits les plus longues, quand il fait froid dehors...

Vivi, les magasins vont fermer, chacun aura obligation de tout faire par l'ordi. seuls ceux faisant les livraisons seront autorisés à sortir (note: passer mon permis poids lourds; je me vois pas enfermé)

Vivi, les gens vont finir le regard torve devant leur écran, la bave aux commissures des lèvres, les doigts racornis sur le clavier.

Bah, tant qu'ils auront pas inventés un truc imitant les sensations triviales; il n'y a rien à craindre, on continuera à sortir, à aller essayer ses vetements dans les boutiques, à boire des canons avec les potes, à faire des ronds sur les routes, juste pour le fun. Le sujet portfolio deviendra le sujet où on exposera les plus belles photos de matériel informatique...

Internet n'est qu'un média, ne l'oublions pas. Certes révolutionnaire mais pas plus, pas plus.


----------



## tirhum (26 Août 2007)

C'est quoi linternette ?!...


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Août 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est quoi linternette ?!...



C'est le féminin d'inter


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2007)

Les jeunes sont une plaie, leurs moeurs sont incompréhensibles et fortement répréhensibles.

Etre jeune est une drogue.

Faites comme moi, dites non à la drogue.

Devenez vieux.


----------



## Aurélie85 (26 Août 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Les jeunes sont une plaie, leurs moeurs sont incompréhensibles et fortement répréhensibles.
> 
> Etre jeune est une drogue.
> 
> ...


J'essaie, mais c'est long


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2007)

SNICKERS a dit:


> Virtuel ou réel, les jeunes vont-ils faire la part des choses ?


L'orientation de cette question est parfaitement lamentable et sa pertinence hautement discutable. À titre personnel, je trouve artificielle la distinction entre réalité et virtualité. Il n'y a qu'une seule distinction valable, celle entre la vérité et le mensonge. Quand les liens qui se nouent sont véritables et sincères, où est la virtualité ? Quand la tromperie et l'illusion prévalent sur la connaissance et l'expérimentation, où est la réalité ? Le problème ne réside pas ailleurs que dans la capacité de l'utilisateur à distinguer entre la proie et l'ombre et ce problème-là est vieux comme le monde  comme Platon en tout cas.
Par ailleurs, cette habitude de considérer les jeunes comme appartenant à un groupe uniforme d'individus dont l'intelligence serait supposée moindre que celle d'individus plus âgés est particulièrement détestable. L'âge et l'intelligence n'ont rien à voir, pas plus que l'âge et l'expérience. _Le temps ne fait rien à l'affaire_.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2007)

Les jeunes sont des imbéciles incultes
Les vieux des chieurs nostalgiques,
Les femmes des radasses bavardes - surtout les blondes
Les hommes ne pensent qu'avec leur queue

Et je ne parle pas des corses...


J'aime quand le monde est simple.
Ca me rassure et me repose.


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2007)

Merdeeeee un post du doc, je veux pas lire je veux pas lire je veux pas lire


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Août 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et je ne parle pas des corses....




Vaut mieux pas, après le sujet va finir au comptoir...


----------



## rezba (26 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Merdeeeee un post du doc, je veux pas lire je veux pas lire je veux pas lire



Encore un qui a peur des types qui cherchent des gens pour les entendre, des personnes disponibles, assez tendres, assez compréhensives, assez inhumaines pour entendre sans avoir envie de frapper.


----------



## JPTK (26 Août 2007)

SNICKERS a dit:


> Achat en ligne, industrie du disque et communication. Des changements brutaux sont déjas intervenu dans notre quotidien.
> Quel avenir cela nous réserve t-il?
> La population va t-elle devenir amorphe devant son ordi?
> Virtuel ou réel, les jeunes vont-ils faire la part des choses?
> ...




J'adore, on se croirait sur M6 :rateau:  

*Tout de suite, vos réactions...*


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Encore un qui a peur des types qui cherchent des gens pour les entendre, des personnes disponibles, assez tendres, assez compréhensives, assez inhumaines pour entendre sans avoir envie de frapper.


Toc toc toc
Il y a quelqu'un ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Toc toc toc
> Il y a quelqu'un ?


Précisément : _il y a_ quelqu'un.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Pr&#233;cis&#233;ment : _il y a_ quelqu'un.


Alors, bonjour,
PonkHead,
ni jeune ni vieux, 
homme quand il peut,
pas corse,
de la v&#233;rit&#233; sous l'&#233;corce
en recherche de rien... de particulier
je crois.

Edit (parce que sinon &#231;a va virer au sous-meetic pour po&#232;te de comptoir) :
Comme d&#233;j&#224; dit plus haut, je ne pense pas qu'internet soit un danger, une d&#233;cadence particuli&#232;re, je me demande d&#233;j&#224; &#224; quel degr&#233; j'existe vraiment en vrai, s'il existe ou pas une r&#233;alit&#233; - alors la distinction r&#233;el/virtuel...
Le monde que vous voyez est virtuel, mes ch&#233;ris, puisqu'il ne vous parvient que d&#233;form&#233; par le prisme de vos perceptions.


----------



## SNICKERS (26 Août 2007)

Etre jeune est une drogue.

Faites comme moi, dites non à la drogue.

Devenez vieux.[/QUOTE]


Avec le papy boom actuel, il manquerait plus que les jeunes veillissent prématurément....L'incompréhension c'est depuis toujours entre les générations.
La drogue il est vrai, c'est un fléau, les cas de schizophrénie ne cessent d'augmenter.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Août 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Le monde que vous voyez est virtuel, mes ch&#233;ris, puisqu'il ne vous parvient que d&#233;form&#233; par le prisme de vos perceptions.



La connerie c'est virtuel aussi alors ? D&#233;form&#233;e par le prisme de mes perceptions ?...  
C'est bien imit&#233;, alors...
Sont forts en effets sp&#233;ciaux ces cons!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Août 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et je ne parle pas des corses...



N&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;n!... Il faut pas!   



SNICKERS a dit:


> La drogue il est vrai, c'est un fl&#233;au, les cas de schizophr&#233;nie ne cessent d'augmenter.



J'adore ces "raccourcis de causes &#224; effets"...


----------



## CouleurSud (26 Août 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Le monde que vous voyez est virtuel, mes ch&#233;ris, puisqu'il ne vous parvient que d&#233;form&#233; par le prisme de vos perceptions.



Oui. C'est plut&#244;t vrai. Il n'y a  pas de faits, il n'y a que des interpr&#233;tations (disait Nietzsche)



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> La connerie c'est virtuel aussi alors ? D&#233;form&#233;e par le prisme de mes perceptions ?...
> C'est bien imit&#233;, alors...
> Sont forts en effets sp&#233;ciaux ces cons!



De m&#234;me. La connerie est toujours la m&#234;me, qu'elle soit virtuelle ou r&#233;elle (si cette distinction a un sens). La preuve : j'ai un voisin, il est tellement con que quand je le vois dans la "r&#233;alit&#233;", j'ai l'impression de regarder une &#233;mission de t&#233;l&#233;r&#233;alit&#233;



DocEvil a dit:


> L'orientation de cette question est parfaitement lamentable et sa pertinence hautement discutable. &#192; titre personnel, je trouve artificielle la distinction entre r&#233;alit&#233; et virtualit&#233;. Il n'y a qu'une seule distinction valable, celle entre la v&#233;rit&#233; et le mensonge. Quand les liens qui se nouent sont v&#233;ritables et sinc&#232;res, o&#249; est la virtualit&#233; ? Quand la tromperie et l'illusion pr&#233;valent sur la connaissance et l'exp&#233;rimentation, o&#249; est la r&#233;alit&#233; ? Le probl&#232;me ne r&#233;side pas ailleurs que dans la capacit&#233; de l'utilisateur &#224; distinguer entre la proie et l'ombre et ce probl&#232;me-l&#224; est vieux comme le monde &#8212; comme Platon en tout cas.



Toujours. C'est effectivement vieux comme Platon. Mais, c'est lui le premier coupable. C'est lui qui distingue l'image et ce qu'elle imite. C'est lui encore qui a d&#233;cid&#233; que l'image avait un moindre &#234;tre que la r&#233;alit&#233; (et celle-ci, en tant que r&#233;alit&#233; sensible, un moindre &#234;tre que la r&#233;alit&#233; intelligible). C'est donc lui qui nous a fait prendre ce pli : croire  &#224; la distinction du r&#233;el et du virtuel. Salaud de Platon

Pourtant, c'est lui qui nous r&#233;v&#232;le qu'il y a un champ de l'illusion, les _eikasia_, les reflets sur l'eau, les ombres port&#233;es sur les choses. Et c'est lui qui nous nous enjoint de ne pas croire aux _eikasia_. Sacr&#233; Platon


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Août 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> J'adore, on se croirait sur M6 :rateau:
> 
> *Tout de suite, vos réactions...*




Déjà dit euuuuuh


----------



## tirhum (26 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> L'orientation de cette question est parfaitement lamentable et sa pertinence hautement discutable. À titre personnel, je trouve artificielle la distinction entre réalité et virtualité. Il n'y a qu'une seule distinction valable, celle entre la vérité et le mensonge. Quand les liens qui se nouent sont véritables et sincères, où est la virtualité ? Quand la tromperie et l'illusion prévalent sur la connaissance et l'expérimentation, où est la réalité ? Le problème ne réside pas ailleurs que dans la capacité de l'utilisateur à distinguer entre la proie et l'ombre et ce problème-là est vieux comme le monde  comme Platon en tout cas.
> Par ailleurs, cette habitude de considérer les jeunes comme appartenant à un groupe uniforme d'individus dont l'intelligence serait supposée moindre que celle d'individus plus âgés est particulièrement détestable. L'âge et l'intelligence n'ont rien à voir, pas plus que l'âge et l'expérience. _Le temps ne fait rien à l'affaire_.


Rien compris !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Août 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Rien compris !




Que c'est étonnant...


----------



## pim (26 Août 2007)

SNICKERS a dit:


> La population va t-elle devenir amorphe devant son ordi?



Quelques ados qui passent leur temps à s'adonner à l'onanisme devant des vidéos trouvées sur internet, quelle drôle définition de "amorphe"


----------



## joubichou (26 Août 2007)

et pourquoi que les ados ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Août 2007)

Parce que les ados sont cens&#233;s &#234;tre plus faibles, na&#239;fs et corruptibles, mais quand on est na&#239;fs et con, on le reste, qu'on soit adulte ou pas


----------



## pim (26 Août 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> et pourquoi que les ados ?



Y'en a pleins qui restent "grands ados" très longtemps. Donc ça n'exclus personne, au contraire de dire "jeunes" et encore, on peut discuter là encore discuter sur qui est jeune (d'esprit ?) ou pas.

Quant à l'onanisme, il peut être aussi intellectuel, le web regorgeant de choses ultra stimulantes


----------



## SNICKERS (26 Août 2007)

Je vois que le sujet et vaste, ça confirme l'importance d'internet. On y découvre tout plus vite, en textes, images et vidéos. Il est normal que cela suscite un intérêt pour tout âge confondu.


----------



## tirhum (26 Août 2007)

SNICKERS a dit:


> Je vois que le sujet et vaste, ça confirme l'importance d'internet. On y découvre tout plus vite, en textes, images et vidéos. Il est normal que cela suscite un intérêt pour tout âge confondu.


Poil au... 



=>[]


----------



## raphpascual (26 Août 2007)

A vous les studios


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2007)

SNICKERS a dit:


> Je vois que le sujet et vaste, ça confirme l'importance d'internet. On y découvre tout plus vite, en textes, images et vidéos. Il est normal que cela suscite un intérêt pour tout âge confondu.


J'en connais un qui a de la chance d'avoir une belle gueule PATOCH ? Je te le laisse, moi j'ai pas le cur.


----------



## CouleurSud (26 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Par ailleurs, cette habitude de consid&#233;rer les jeunes comme appartenant &#224; un groupe uniforme d'individus dont l'intelligence serait suppos&#233;e moindre que celle d'individus plus &#226;g&#233;s est particuli&#232;rement d&#233;testable. L'&#226;ge et l'intelligence n'ont rien &#224; voir, pas plus que l'&#226;ge et l'exp&#233;rience. _Le temps ne fait rien &#224; l'affaire_.





SNICKERS a dit:


> Je vois que le sujet et vaste, &#231;a confirme l'importance d'internet. On y d&#233;couvre tout plus vite, en textes, images et vid&#233;os. Il est normal que cela suscite un int&#233;r&#234;t pour tout &#226;ge confondu.



Vaste comme la toundra

Sinon, j'avais oubli&#233; de traduire du Doc (pour ceux qui ont une rouille des synapses) :

Ce qui se montre &#224; l'&#233;vidence, c'est que les jeunes sont plus jeunes que les vieux et les vieux, plus vieux que les jeunes 

Apaksa, hein..


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> J'en connais un qui a de la chance d'avoir une belle gueule PATOCH ? Je te le laisse, moi j'ai pas le cur.


Bon... Je veux bien faire ça pour toi...


SNICKERS a dit:


> Je vois que le sujet et vaste, ça confirme l'importance d'internet. On y découvre tout plus vite, en textes, images et vidéos. Il est normal que cela suscite un intérêt pour tout âge confondu.


Encore faut il savoir chercher, mettre bout à bout ou croiser certaines notions propres à ce que l'on recherche, quand il ne faut pas savoir le faire dans plusieurs langues, au moins l'Anglais ; ce qui au vu de l'inculture crasseuse galopante de bon nombre de nos contemporains (Je ne cible pas les djeuns en particulier, hein...  ) peut relever d'un effort intellectuel quasi insurmontable...
Par exemple : celui qui ne sait pas alors qu'il est grand adorateur du tablier de sapeur que "Hairy pussy" veut dire "Chatte poilue" n'est pas près d'amener le niakoué au spectacle...  
Enfin, on s'en branle, après tout...


----------



## tirhum (26 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bon... Je veux bien faire ça pour toi...
> 
> Encore faut il savoir chercher, mettre bout à bout ou croiser certaines notions propres à ce que l'on recherche, quand il ne faut pas savoir le faire dans plusieurs langues, au moins l'Anglais ; ce qui au vu de l'inculture crasseuse galopante de bon nombre de nos contemporains (Je ne cible pas les djeuns en particulier, hein...  ) peut relever d'un effort intellectuel quasi insurmontable...
> Par exemple : celui qui ne sait pas alors qu'il est grand adorateur du tablier de sapeur que "Hairy pussy" veut dire "Chatte poilue" n'est pas près d'amener le niakoué au spectacle...
> Enfin, on s'en branle, après tout...


j'ai toujours rien compris !....


----------



## SNICKERS (26 Août 2007)

J'ai presque tout compris, enfin, oui je croi. 
Y en a qui mélange pétards et sujets de conversation.


----------



## tirhum (26 Août 2007)

SNICKERS a dit:


> J'ai presque tout compris, enfin, oui je croi.
> Y en a qui mélange pétards et sujets de conversation.


Nan, nan.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Août 2007)

SNICKERS a dit:


> J'ai presque tout compris, enfin, oui je croi*s*.
> Y*'*en a qui m&#233;lange*nt* p&#233;tards et sujets de conversation.



Pas le moins du monde...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Août 2007)

SNICKERS a dit:


> J'ai presque tout compris, enfin, oui je croi.
> Y en a qui m&#233;lange p&#233;tards et sujets de conversation.




T'aurais du le faire au comptoir ton sujet.

Comme &#231;a au lieu d'avoir quasiment que des r&#233;ponses &#224; la con, t'en aurais eu aucune.

Poser ce genre de questions dans un forum, c'est pas forc&#233;ment super subtil. Demander sur un forum dont certaines personnes qui sont &#224; proprement parler des geeks qui veulent se trouver un autre endroit pour penser &#224; autre choses si ils trouvent que c'est abrutissant de passer son temps sur son ordi au lieu de faire la real life, &#231;a r&#233;duit tes chances d'avoir des r&#233;ponses s&#233;rieuses. 

De toutes fa&#231;ons le sujet n'est pas d'une importance &#233;norme, y'a des choses plus graves dans la vie que quelques personnes qui passent leur temps sur internet, chacun sa vie et sa fa&#231;on de vivre :sleep:

PS : Je dit &#231;a en visant personne, et sans aucune animosit&#233;


----------



## SNICKERS (26 Août 2007)

C'est bien les garçons , je m'en douté, vue votre sens de la répartie.


----------



## rezba (26 Août 2007)

'Tain, toi, t'as le sens de l'orthographe, en tout cas.

Bon, sinon, c'est encore en kiosque, va te procurer &#231;a :


----------



## divoli (26 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Note que beaucoup l'étaient déjà sans assistance informatique...



Et même sans ordi. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Et même sans ordi. :rateau:


J'aime ce moment où ceux qui savent écrire rencontrent ceux qui savent lire. C'est toujours charmant.


----------



## tirhum (26 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> J'aime ce moment où ceux qui savent écrire rencontrent ceux qui savent lire. C'est toujours charmant.


Ah ?!...
T'es sûr ?!...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Août 2007)

rezba a dit:


> 'Tain, toi, t'as le sens de l'orthographe, en tout cas.



D'un côté c'est pas quelque fautes d'orthographe qui vont changer que les répliques de certaines sont pas super convaincantes


----------



## SNICKERS (26 Août 2007)

Cette discution est naze, faite de moqueurs et de prétencieux. Moi je Zapp direct face a des idiots


----------



## tirhum (26 Août 2007)

SNICKERS a dit:


> Cette discussion est naze, faite de moqueurs et de pr&#233;tentieux. Moi je Zappe direct face &#224; des idiots


Bienvenue au bar...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Août 2007)

SNICKERS a dit:


> Cette discution est naze, faite de moqueurs et de prétencieux. Moi je Zapp direct face a des idiots





Roooh,  pourtant j'ai fait des efforts


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Août 2007)

SNICKERS a dit:


> Cette discution est naze, faite de moqueurs et de prétencieux. Moi je Zapp direct face a des idiots



*Niveau cassoulet*
tu es plutôt castelnaudarien ou toulousain ?




 
:rateau:


----------



## tirhum (26 Août 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Roooh,  pourtant j'ai fait des efforts


Prétentieux !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Août 2007)

Moqueur !


----------



## tirhum (26 Août 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Moqueur !


Oui, souvent !
C'est facile, j'en conviens.... mais c'est agréable....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Août 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Oui, souvent !
> C'est facile, j'en conviens.... mais c'est agréable....




*Tu serais pas mieux*
sur ta planche à dessin au lieux de racconter des inepties ?


----------



## tirhum (26 Août 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Tu serais pas mieux*
> sur ta planche à dessin au lieux de racconter des inepties ?


*Ah, mais !...*
Je peux faire les deux....


----------



## tweek (27 Août 2007)

SNICKERS a dit:


> Cette discution est naze




cf. L'auteur..


----------



## divoli (27 Août 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Tu ferais pas mieux*
> de racconter des inepties sur ta planche à dessin ?



Voilà; comme ça c'est mieux.


----------



## Aurélie85 (27 Août 2007)

Hum. Moi j'aime bien discuter. Pendant que j'&#233;cris ici, j'ai besoin de mes 10 doigts pour taper sur le clavier, c'est tout ce temps pris sur le grattage de piq&#251;res de moustiques. 

Je passe dans le coin pour vous signifier mon m&#233;contentement au sujet des rayons "musiques" de la Fnac de Lausanne. C'est nul. Aucun des cds que j'aimerais &#233;couter n'est disponible en &#233;coute. C'est nul. D&#233;j&#224; que y pas grand-chose dans le style de musique que j'aime, on peut m&#234;me pas &#233;couter, ne serait-ce que les 30 secondes. Va falloir que je m'ach&#232;te une carte de cr&#233;dit vite fait, y a une foule de choses int&#233;ressante &#224; t&#233;l&#233;charger, souvent les morceaux sont en &#233;coute complets, comme ici par exemple. Ou alors, va falloir que je me sorte les pouces du pour aller chez ce petit marchant de musique &#224; l'Avenue de France. Pour &#233;couter des 45 tours avec un casque comme quand j'&#233;tais petite et que j'allais avec mon p&#232;re &#233;couter de la musique dans des magasins. Ah, l'&#233;pique &#233;poque! Juste comme la d&#233;sagr&#233;able impression qu'il faut &#234;tre "initi&#233;" &#224; la musique, s'y connaitre pour aller dans des disquaires ind&#233;pendants. "heu bonjour, je cherche... heu, z'avez quoi comme nouveaut&#233;s?" La d&#232;che. Je suis au courant de rien, et tellement timide. Un bon coup de pied aux fesses qu'il me faut. Aller, demain, j'y vais, &#233;couter les remixes de Bj&#246;rk que j'ai tant cherch&#233;s. 
En tout cas, pour la zic, y a pas &#224; chier, le t&#233;l&#233;chargement, c'est pas nul.


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Août 2007)

Radio.blog.club...Deezer...Last.fm...nan??


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Août 2007)

SNICKERS a dit:


> Cette discution est naze, faite de moqueurs et de prétencieux. Moi je Zapp direct face a des idiots


Ta signature aussi.


----------



## Lamégère (27 Août 2007)

SNICKERS a dit:


> Cette discution est naze, faite de moqueurs et de prétencieux. Moi je Zapp direct face a des idiots


Faut pas t'énerver petite barre chocolatée ou tu vas fondres et en plus tu vas foutre de la cacahuète partout... Non mais vraiment, j'vous jure, ya plus de jeunesse...


----------



## Bassman (27 Août 2007)

SNICKERS a dit:


> Achat en ligne, industrie du disque et communication. Des changements brutaux sont d&#233;jas intervenu dans notre quotidien.
> Quel avenir cela nous r&#233;serve t-il?
> La population va t-elle devenir amorphe devant son ordi?
> Virtuel ou r&#233;el, les jeunes vont-ils faire la part des choses?
> ...



Sorti des lieux communs r&#233;barbatifs et sans aucune appropriation* de la question, t'as un avis ?


Et puis &#224; part nostradamus ou madame soleil, qui est capable de pr&#233;dire l'avenir ? Personne.
Commence par arr&#234;ter de t'arr&#234;ter de penser comme "l'opinion publique". Ca ne veut rien dire, &#224; part regrouper ceux qui ont cess&#233; de penser, gav&#233; a coup de "pens&#233;e unique" via les m&#233;dias.


* Comprends tu au moins les questions que tu poses ?


----------



## da capo (27 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4380968 a dit:
			
		

> Sorti des lieux communs rébarbatifs et sans aucune appropriation* de la question, t'as un avis ?
> 
> 
> Et puis à part nostradamus ou madame soleil, qui est capable de prédire l'avenir ? Personne.
> ...



Ca c'est du message de bienvenue !
C'est à regretter de ne pas te voir plus souvent dans le fil "Présentez-vous"...


----------



## Bassman (27 Août 2007)

Ouais, j'ai toujours &#233;t&#233; super fort en comm' et en diplomatie


----------



## Lila (27 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4380971 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, j'ai toujours été super fort en comm' et en diplomatie




 ...wé wé wé ! ...mais là tu deviens mou du cadenas je trouve 

...mais bon ..c'que j'en dis hein !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Août 2007)

SNICKERS a dit:


> Cette discution est naze, faite de moqueurs et de prétencieux. Moi je Zapp direct face a des idiots



Ayé ; il a son petit bourrichon tout remonté...

Petit petit petit... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Bassman (27 Août 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...wé wé wé ! ...mais là tu deviens mou du cadenas je trouve
> 
> ...mais bon ..c'que j'en dis hein !



J'ai pas les clés de la turne ici moi


----------



## Lila (27 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4381056 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas les clés de la turne ici moi



..;ah ben alors on peut continuer à pourir à donf   

....sinon ?


----------



## Lamégère (27 Août 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ..;ah ben alors on peut continuer à pourir à donf
> 
> ....sinon ?


C'est pas gentil de pourrir le fil de la barre chocolatée... Vraiment...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Août 2007)

Lamégère a dit:


> C'est pas gentil de pourrir le fil de la barre chocolatée... Vraiment...



Allez Mémé ; c'est l'heure de la toilette!


----------



## Lila (27 Août 2007)

Lamégère a dit:


> C'est pas gentil de pourrir le fil de la barre chocolatée... Vraiment...




:rose: ...c'est pas moi !!!!!
..c'est la faute : 
1- à internet
2- aux relations schysophréniques de mon personnage virtuel avec les autres
3- aux autres

.......


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Août 2007)

Et ta connerie?!? ...


----------



## Lamégère (27 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et ta connerie?!? ...


Ben justement elle n'y est pour rien, elle!


----------



## Lila (27 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et ta connerie?!? ...




...elle va......elle vient ....entre tes reins ©

 

 

:love:


----------



## Lamégère (27 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Allez Mémé ; c'est l'heure de la toilette!


Chouette un volontaire... Ca faisait tellement longtemps... :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Août 2007)

Lamégère a dit:


> Chouette un volontaire... Ca faisait tellement longtemps... :love:



Ah... T'as la culotte qui fait velcro® ?...


----------



## Lamégère (27 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah... T'as la culotte qui fait velcro® ?...


Si c'était si simple...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Août 2007)

Lamégère a dit:


> Si c'était si simple...



Faut juste les bon outils...

Raymond! Passe-moi la brosse à bougies!


----------



## Lamégère (27 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Faut juste les bon outils...
> 
> Raymond! Passe-moi la brosse à bougies!


Commence par du C4 (tu dois bien avoir ça non?  )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Août 2007)

Lamégère a dit:


> Commence par du C4 (tu dois bien avoir ça non?  )



Gourmande, va!


----------



## Lila (27 Août 2007)

...un p'tit mariage en vu mes chéris ????:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Août 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...un p'tit mariage en vu mes chéris ????:love:



Bah... Si elle a des sous et des métastases bien placées...


----------



## da capo (27 Août 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...un p'tit mariage en vu mes chéris ????:love:



Qui parlait de l'impact d'internet ?


----------



## Lila (27 Août 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Qui parlait de l'impact d'internet ?



..le bonheur ne tient qu'&#224; un clic .....


----------



## Lamégère (27 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bah... Si elle a des sous et des m&#233;tastases bien plac&#233;es...


Non et oui ou l'inverse, p'tain j'sais plus  



starmac a dit:


> Qui parlait de l'impact d'internet ?


Tu serais pas jaloux par hasard mon grand?


----------



## Lila (27 Août 2007)

Lamégère a dit:


> Tu serais pas jaloçux par hasard mon grand?



...allez ! ..une petite triplette......

..t'as raison Patoch ..c'est une gourmande !

:sick:


----------



## Lamégère (27 Août 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...allez ! ..une petite triplette......
> 
> ..t'as raison Patoch ..c'est une gourmande !
> 
> :sick:


Plus on est de fous... :love:


----------



## Lila (27 Août 2007)

Lamégère a dit:


> Plus on est de fous... :love:




...j'ai vômi ......


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Août 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...t'as raison Patoch ..c'est une gourmande !
> 
> :sick:



M&#234;me sans son dentier elle reste carnassi&#232;re... 

En m&#234;me temps, pour un gang bang faut y aller mollo ; &#231;a a le col du f&#233;mur qui p&#232;te comme du verre ces sauvageonnes...


----------



## Lamégère (27 Août 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...j'ai vômi ......


Trop émotifs ces jeunes!  



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Même sans son dentier elle reste carnassière...


Ca me fait un sourire radieux


----------



## Lamégère (27 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> En même temps, pour un gang bang faut y aller mollo ; ça a le col du fémur qui pète comme du verre ces sauvageonnes...


Oui mais au moins ça rend plus souple...


----------



## da capo (27 Août 2007)

Lamégère a dit:


> Oui mais au moins ça rend plus souple...



pliée dans la valise et hop à vous les week ends amoureux...


----------



## Lila (27 Août 2007)

wé ..ben en tout cas je me méfie ...:mouais: 

..on sait même pas si c'est une vraie femme.....même vieille.....
...un vraie cochonne ..ça c'est acquis !

..maintenant de là que le pôvre Patoch se retrouve avec un demi de mêlée en guise d'amoureuse ...:rateau:


----------



## da capo (27 Août 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ..maintenant de là que le pôvre Patoch se retrouve avec un demi de mêlée en guise d'amoureuse ...:rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Août 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ..maintenant de là que le pôvre Patoch se retrouve avec un demi de mêlée en guise d'amoureuse ...:rateau:



Mais qui te parle d'amour?...


----------



## Lila (27 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mais qui te parle d'amour?...




...scuse ...:rose: ..vieux reflexe judéochrétien !!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Août 2007)

Au temps pour toi, vieux...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2007)

SNICKERS a dit:


> Y en a qui mélange pétards et sujets de conversation.


Ouais, moi !

Je passe mes week-ends à lancer de pétards à mes potes et à leur fumer la conversations.

J'ai bon ?


----------



## tweek (27 Août 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais, moi !
> 
> Je passe mes week-ends à lancer de pétards à mes potes et à leur fumer la conversations.
> 
> J'ai bon ?



Laisse tomber, il a zappé.


----------



## Lamégère (27 Août 2007)

Lila a dit:


> wé ..ben en tout cas je me méfie ...:mouais:
> 
> ..on sait même pas si c'est une vraie femme.....même vieille.....
> ...un vraie cochonne ..ça c'est acquis !
> ...


Mouais appel moi Robert  



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mais qui te parle d'amour?...


Pas moi ça c'est sur! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2007)

mais c'est fini oui? allé, un seau d'eau et hop. Non mais


----------



## Lila (27 Août 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> mais c'est fini oui? allé, un seau d'eau et hop. Non mais



...quoi ? ..qu'est-ce que tu as contre la sexualité du 3e âge ?


....mais Amok je parle pas de toi ....


----------



## Lamégère (27 Août 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> mais c'est fini oui? allé, un seau d'eau et hop. Non mais


Fais gaffe avec l'eau je suis un peu comme les gremlins (et au moment où je marque ça je me dis qu'il y a des jeunots, quelque part, ici qui se demandent de quoi je parle...) 



Lila a dit:


> ...quoi ? ..qu'est-ce que tu as contre la sexualité du 3e âge ?


Ben oui c'est naturel quoi! 



Lila a dit:


> ....mais Amok je parle pas de toi ....


Quoi un jeunôt  du 3ème âge??? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2007)

Lamégère a dit:


> Fais gaffe avec l'eau je suis un peu comme les gremlins (et au moment où je marque ça je me dis qu'il y a des jeunots, quelque part, ici qui se demandent de quoi je parle...)
> 
> 
> Ben oui c'est naturel quoi!
> ...



et voila, mettez le 3° age devant l'hun terre nette, regardez où ça nous mène. Hagards devant l'écran, les lunettes triples foyers embuées.

ralalalala. Tisane pour tous et au lit. C'est l'heure.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2007)

L'amour,
qu'on voit danser
le long
des fils pas clairs
a des reflets sentant
la bourre,
pas les sentiments.


----------



## Lila (27 Août 2007)

*D&#233;conseil forumique du jour* : vouloir absolument suivre les &#226;neries qui se disent sur les forums cet apr&#232;s-midi et &#234;tre oblig&#233; pour cela de supporter les &#233;manations de chaleur d'un 21" cathodique qui fait grimper la T&#176; du bureau (sans clim) &#224; 38&#176;.....


....rh&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226; ...mon empire pour une bi&#232;re fra&#238;che :rateau:


----------



## Grug (27 Août 2007)

SNICKERS a dit:


> Achat en ligne, industrie du disque et communication. Des changements brutaux sont déjas intervenu dans notre quotidien.
> Quel avenir cela nous réserve t-il?
> La population va t-elle devenir amorphe devant son ordi?
> Virtuel ou réel, les jeunes vont-ils faire la part des choses?
> ...


:affraid:

aaaah la jeunesse :love:


----------



## Lamégère (27 Août 2007)

Lila a dit:


> *Déconseil forumique du jour* : vouloir absolument suivre les âneries qui se disent sur les forums cet après-midi et être obligé pour cela de supporter les émanations de chaleur d'un 21" cathodique qui fait grimper la T° du bureau (sans clim) à 38°.....
> 
> 
> ....rhâââââ ...mon empire pour une bière fraîche :rateau:


Heuuuu tu t'es pas trompé de fil là? Enfin j'dis ça...


----------



## Lila (27 Août 2007)

Lamégère a dit:


> Heuuuu tu t'es pas trompé de fil là? Enfin j'dis ça...



...CQFD ...l'un des impact possible d'Internet est des jeter le trouble dans un esprit sain (..et un corps aussi...mais ça c'est censuré...ya des gossses bordel !!!!  )


----------



## Amok (27 Août 2007)

Je ne sais pas quel sera l'impact du net pour l'avenir, mais en ce qui concerne celui de ce fil lorsque le chat va passer (je lui garde avec amour : il adore ce genre de thread) j'ai ma petite idée...


----------



## Lila (27 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Je ne sais pas quel sera l'impact du net pour l'avenir, mais en ce qui concerne celui de ce fil lorsque le chat va passer (je lui garde avec amour : il adore ce genre de thread) j'ai ma petite id&#233;e...




..c'est Whiskas au foie gras mill&#233;sim&#233; Wiskas au foie gras mill&#233;sim&#233;...


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Août 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ..c'est vrai qu'un tradada dans ce genre pour chaton c'est comme de passer du Wiskas au foie gras milésimé...



Avec les petits bouts de truffes en plus !


----------



## Lila (27 Août 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Avec les petits bouts de *truffes* en plus !




....des noms ..des noms ....


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Août 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ....des noms ..des noms ....



  Non


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (27 Août 2007)

Il est cool ce thread ... c'est plus ou moins (moins que plus) mon projet de thèse ...


----------



## Lila (27 Août 2007)

dumbop84 a dit:


> Il est cool ce thread ... c'est plus ou moins (moins que plus) mon projet de thèse ...




....quoi ? ...la place de la truffe dans le foie ?
....la cruauté sans nom des modérateurs ? (une preuve viendra bientôt)...
....la sexualité du 3e âge ?

.....


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (27 Août 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ....quoi ? ...la place de la truffe dans le foie ?
> ....la cruauté sans nom des modérateurs ? (une preuve viendra bientôt)...
> ....la sexualité du 3e âge ?
> 
> .....



Nan  , le sujet initial .... mais la relecture assidue des échanges qui constituent ce papier me porte à croire que ce n'est pas une source que je retiendrai pour ma biblio ...


----------



## Lila (27 Août 2007)

dumbop84 a dit:


> Nan  , le sujet initial .... mais la relecture assidue des &#233;changes qui constituent ce papier me porte &#224; croire que ce n'est pas une source que je retiendrai pour ma biblio ...




...pfffffff...va &#234;t' nase ton th&#232;se l&#224; !!!!! 

... je trouve au contraire les d&#233;veloppements de ce tradada tr&#232;s r&#233;pr&#233;sentatifs et illustrant parfaitement le sujet....

....et si tu nous cite pas, tu auras 0


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Août 2007)

dumbop84 a dit:


> Nan  , le sujet initial .... mais la relecture assidue des échanges qui constituent ce papier me porte à croire que ce n'est pas une source que je retiendrai pour ma biblio ...



Tu sais on peut te servir de rats de labo (enfin surtout les autres) pour l'expérimentation. Il fut un temps où c'était le cas. On avait des fils avec plein de sondage  Ça sert à ça aussi internet : sonder.


----------



## Lila (27 Août 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ça sert à ça aussi internet : sonder.



..oui très profond ....


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2007)

L'impact d'Internet dans l'immédiat, au moins pour ceux qui en bénéficient, c'est d'offrir une tribune à des millions d'imbéciles persuadés que leur petite opinion vaut bien celle des autres. Moi merci, le spectacle de notre extinction a au moins le mérite d'être réjouissant !


----------



## Lila (27 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> L'impact d'Internet dans l'imm&#233;diat, au moins pour ceux qui en b&#233;n&#233;ficient, c'est d'offrir une tribune &#224; des millions d'imb&#233;ciles persuad&#233;s que leur petite opinion vaut bien celle des autres. Moi merci, le spectacle de notre extinction a au moins le m&#233;rite d'&#234;tre r&#233;jouissant !




...oui ...et en plus on va tous mourir .....
...c'est quand m&#234;me vachement bien foutu non ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Moi merci, le spectacle de notre extinction a au moins le mérite d'être réjouissant !



Tiens, va prendre les bières, moi j'ai amené les chips... Voilàààààà... Tu veux un coussin?
Chhhhhht... Ça va commencer


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Août 2007)

J'esp&#232;re que leurs Pop-Corn sont au caramel


----------



## Grug (27 Août 2007)

donc, aujourd'hui : c'est ici :love: 

ravi de voir que la tradition du floude du lundi est maintenant bien &#233;tablie :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Août 2007)

Mais c'est qu'ils viendraient nous chier dans l'apocalypse, ces pignoufs!... Poussez-vous on voit rien!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Août 2007)

Ca me fait penser &#224; un r&#234;ve que j'ai fait y'a quelques mois :sleep:

J'&#233;tais assis dans un hamac tranquille &#224; regarder la plan&#232;te exploser sous mes pieds, et tout un tas de chieurs me passe devant et je rate tout. 

Tous des cons.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...oui ...et en plus on va tous mourir .....
> ...c'est quand même vachement bien foutu non ?


Redonne-moi donc un peu de ce rhum. J'aime mon poison sucré.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (27 Août 2007)

3 bieres plus tard ... c'est la crise .. a vous de voir laquelle ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Août 2007)

Dans l'imm&#233;diat, "l'impacte" d'internet (en pas fran&#231;ais, je sais je suis m&#233;chant, sans piti&#233;, un vrai monstre) c'est que je pr&#233;f&#232;re aller voir si ya rien de plus int&#233;ressant "dans la t&#233;l&#233;" (tant qu'&#224; faire, hein).


C'est dire si le grand Internet prend une place de plus en plus grande dans ma vie...

Mais que vais-je devenir, mon Doc? :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Mais que vais-je devenir, mon Doc? :affraid:


Du temps de cerveau disponible. Mais à tout prendre, cela ne vaut-il pas mieux que du temps mal utilisé ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> à tout prendre




Mais je ne vous permets pas, môôssieur!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Mais je ne vous permets pas, môôssieur!


Hélas


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Hélas


Ah tiens?

La pizza est pr&#234;te.
Par le plus grand des hasards... 


...

Bon, ben j'y vais, hein.


----------



## SNICKERS (27 Août 2007)

ça vol bas, en plus de la prétention certains se prennent pour des cracs. Merci macgénération et certain de vos forums a la con


----------



## Lila (27 Août 2007)

.......tu vois la petite lueur là-bas au fond ........

...c'est la porte....entre ouverte .....


.....on regarde pas !

@


----------



## SNICKERS (27 Août 2007)

Pauvre con, tu te crois intéligent. tu n'es qu'une merde


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Août 2007)

SNICKERS a dit:


> &#231;a vol bas, en plus de la pr&#233;tention certains se prennent pour des cracs. Merci macg&#233;n&#233;ration et certain de vos forums a la con


Je sais!

C'est un fake, c'est &#231;a, hein? 


En tout, cas, fake ou pas, Patoch a raison. (pour une fois) 


EDIT : 
Encore, encore!    
(par contre, deux "l" et pas d'accent aigu &#224; "intelligent", mais sinon, c'est bien.  )


----------



## fredintosh (27 Août 2007)

La prochaine fois que tu t'inscris sur un forum, mange plutôt ça pour te trouver un pseudo.


----------



## tweek (27 Août 2007)

SNICKERS a dit:


> Pauvre con, tu te crois intéligent. tu n'es qu'une merde



Langage Primitif, à tout casser..


----------



## SNICKERS (27 Août 2007)

Vous n'êtes vraiment que des cons


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Août 2007)

SNICKERS a dit:


> Pauvre con, tu te crois intéligent. tu n'es qu'une merde



On peut le garder encore un peu ??:love: 

On en avait pas eu un comme ça depuis longtemps... encore un fake ?

Ou un vrai neuneu comme au bon vieux temps ???


----------



## tweek (27 Août 2007)

SNICKERS a dit:


> Vous n'êtes vraiment que des cons



T'as que ça dans ton vocabulaire??


Merde, je ne suis qu'un gosse, j'aurais aimé en apprendre d'avantage.  :bebe:


----------



## SNICKERS (27 Août 2007)

attendez je vais le dire en Anglais avec le petit doigt levé..


----------



## pim (27 Août 2007)

Tiens je croyais que barre chocolat&#233;e avait quitt&#233; les lieux de d&#233;pit. Visiblement il est de retour, &#231;a devait &#234;tre ailleurs pour qu'il revienne avec insistance dans ce lieu certes virtuel mais malfaisant (si on se base sur ses propos).

Si on ouvrait un fil "72 heures pour se faire d&#233;tester par tout MacG&#233; ?"  :sleep:


----------



## SNICKERS (27 Août 2007)

Vous jugez les gens sur ce forum alors qu'en dehors vous n'etes rien


----------



## SNICKERS (27 Août 2007)

Je laisse les merdes ou ellles sont. De toutes façon y a pas d'autres mots pour m'exprimer


----------



## Aurélie85 (27 Août 2007)

SNICKERS a dit:


> Vous jugez les gens sur ce forum alors qu'en dehors vous n'etes rien


C'est pas parce que j'ai pas de zizi que je suis rien!


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Août 2007)

SNICKERS a dit:


> Vous jugez les gens sur ce forum alors qu'en dehors vous n'etes rien



En dedans non plus... regarde bien...

Ici (Fig 1)

Et l&#224;... (Fig 2)

Tu vois ?


----------



## tweek (27 Août 2007)

SNICKERS a dit:


> Vous jugez les gens sur ce forum alors qu'en dehors vous n'etes rien



Et en dehors, tu les connais pour traiter de cons des gens que toi non plus tu ne connais pas?

Personne ne t'as trait&#233; avec vulgarit&#233; ou grossi&#232;ret&#233; ici. Si tu piges pas l'humour piquant, ach&#232;tes un PC.


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> Si on ouvrait un fil "72 heures pour se faire détester par tout MacGé ?"  :sleep:




Ah non non, moi je l'aime bien! :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Août 2007)

SNICKERS a dit:


> Pauvre con, tu te crois int&#233;ligent. tu n'es qu'une merde



On dirait du Sonnyboy au top de sa forme 

Ceci dit, Lila n'est pas ce &#224; quoi tu l'associes et note que personne ne t'a insult&#233; jusqu'&#224; maintenant. Sauf si j'ai manqu&#233; des posts, ce qui est possible.


----------



## pim (27 Août 2007)

tweek a dit:


> achètes un PC.



Je trouve que tu y va un peu fort avec barre chocolatée. Tout de suite la pire insulte qui soit   Mais pourquoi es-tu si méchant ? :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Août 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> On dirait du Sonnyboy au top de sa forme



Et ta soeur on dirait qui ???


----------



## tweek (27 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> Je trouve que tu y va un peu fort avec barre chocolatée. Tout de suite la pire insulte qui soit   Mais pourquoi es-tu si méchant ? :love:



Combattre le mal par le mal?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Août 2007)

C'est qui le grand m&#233;chant loup ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Août 2007)

Et voilà.


----------



## tweek (27 Août 2007)

caliente caliente! 


Edit: Merde j'me fais meme griller ici


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Août 2007)

Ben il est déjà parti ??? 

Zut... pour une fois qu'on s'amuse !!!


----------



## fredintosh (27 Août 2007)

&#199;a vaut pas _utc_ quand m&#234;me.

utc, il avait quand m&#234;me un vocabulaire plus &#233;tendu.


----------



## tweek (27 Août 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Ben il est déjà parti ???
> 
> Zut... pour une fois qu'on s'amuse !!!



ça s'en va et ça reviens...




C'est fait de tout petit rien..


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Août 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> &#199;a vaut pas _utc_ quand m&#234;me.
> 
> utc, il avait quand m&#234;me un vocabulaire plus &#233;tendu.




Me souviens pas...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Août 2007)

Le mieux c'&#233;tait Reinneman, sous tous des pseudos confondus. Aucun, m&#234;me au mieux de sa forme, ne lui arrive &#224; la cheville


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Août 2007)

Lila a dit:


> .......tu vois la petite lueur là-bas au fond ........
> 
> ...c'est la porte....entre ouverte .....
> 
> ...



Apparemment, il a trouvé la sortie


----------



## Lila (27 Août 2007)

..;en tout cas ...il &#233;tait en plein dans son sujet : 

.....il a vachement impact&#233; l&#224; sur internet ..... 

....il aurait d&#251; rajouter dans son intitul&#233; "...des m&#233;faits du cyber narcissisme"....


----------



## da capo (27 Août 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Apparemment, il a trouvé la sortie



En tout cas on peut lui laisser qu'il aura été rapide à trouver le chemin
Pas le cas de tout le monde.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Août 2007)

starmac a dit:


> En tout cas on peut lui laisser qu'il aura été rapide à trouver le chemin
> Pas le cas de tout le monde.



Moi ça fait 3 ans que je galère pour ça...


----------



## tweek (27 Août 2007)

starmac a dit:


> En tout cas on peut lui laisser qu'il aura été rapide à trouver le chemin
> Pas le cas de tout le monde.



Pas si sûr. Il s'est déconnecté et il continue de regarder le fil. C'est super-fauxcul.  







Méfaits d'internet? on deviens accro. I don't know why...


----------



## Lila (27 Août 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Moi ça fait 3 ans que je galère pour ça...



...mais ya qu'à demander gentiment à ton parrain ...
..tu sais à quel point il est serviable !!!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Août 2007)

J'aurais plut&#244;t dit s&#233;nile que serviable...


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Août 2007)

starmac a dit:


> En tout cas on peut lui laisser qu'il aura &#233;t&#233; rapide &#224; trouver le chemin&#8230;
> Pas le cas de tout le monde.



Ce gar&#231;on ne peut pas s'emp&#233;cher d'&#234;tre mesquin !!!  

C'est plus fort que lui !!!!!  

Allez... &#224; genoux... ferme les yeux et fait semblant d'bailler....


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Août 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Et ta soeur on dirait qui ???



Si je dis Kate, il faut que je rajoute le © de JP ?



starmac a dit:


> En tout cas on peut lui laisser qu'il aura été rapide à trouver le chemin
> Pas le cas de tout le monde.



Tout le monde n'a pas une âme de David Vincent


----------



## da capo (27 Août 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Ce garçon ne peut pas s'empécher d'être mesquin !!!
> 
> C'est plus fort que lui !!!!!
> 
> Allez... à genoux... ferme les yeux et fait semblant d'bailler....



J'ai déjà profité de tes soins Sonny 

Ca ne m'a pas paru bien désagréable à l'époque. Faudrait recommencer, mais là je suis déjà pris, désolé.


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Août 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Ben il est déjà parti ???
> 
> Zut... pour une fois qu'on s'amuse !!!



Quoi, quoi ? ça charcle ici aussi et personne ne me préviens ? :mouais:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Août 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Quoi, quoi ? ça charcle ici aussi et personne ne me préviens ? :mouais:



Retourne dans ta caverne toi !


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Août 2007)

starmac a dit:


> J'ai déjà profité de tes soins Sonny
> 
> Ca ne m'a pas paru bien désagréable à l'époque. Faudrait recommencer, mais là je suis déjà pris, désolé.



Ah , Doc est sur le coup...

Tu vois Sonny, tu files deux minutes, et hop _"Pépette les gros pruneaux"_, bouche les trous


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Août 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Retourne dans ta caverne toi !



Vas ranger ta chambre, ma caverne est propre moi


----------



## Souvaroff (27 Août 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Quoi, quoi ? ça charcle ici aussi et personne ne me préviens ? :mouais:



Visiblement, J'ai moi aussi loupé quelque chose de particulièrement indispensable a mon sommeil :sleep:     Je suis jamais la, quand on s'amuse


----------



## Lila (27 Août 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> J'aurais plut&#244;t dit s&#233;nile que serviable...





Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Retourne dans ta caverne toi !



.....  
...me semble que tu te laisses divaguer depuis que ton parrain n'a plus un oeil attendri (et le pied au cul ferme) sur toi ces derniers temps......hmmmmmmm?

..... je crois que demain entre deux &#233;cart&#232;lements de blondinet analphassezb&#234;te je lui toucherai deux mots de ton cas.....  

..il trouvera bien le temps de te montrer de nouvelles fonctionnalit&#233;s de ton i-pod ...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Août 2007)

DM-XM2 a dit:


> Visiblement, J'ai moi aussi loupé quelque chose de particulièrement indispensable a mon sommeil :sleep:     Je suis jamais la, quand on s'amuse



Rejoins les témoins de la java... Ils sauront te faire expier


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Août 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Vas ranger ta chambre, ma caverne est propre moi



C'est quoi cet emballage de barre chocolatée ?


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Août 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est quoi cet emballage de barre chocolatée ?



Je suis trop gentil avec ce petit morpion angora ? hein c'est ça ?


----------



## Lila (27 Août 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est quoi cet emballage de barre chocolat&#233;e ?




..les restes d'une intoxication alimentaire !!!! 
..un bel emballage avec un truc pourri dedans ...


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Août 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ..les restes d'une intoxication alimentaire !!!!
> ..un bel emballage avec un truc pourri dedans ...



Macinside auras essayé tous les déguisements pour essayer de m'atteindre :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Août 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Je suis trop gentil avec ce petit morpion angora ? hein c'est ça ?



Je te laisse seul juge   Demain, c'est le jour de l'écartelement. :affraid: Je m'en voudrais d'influencer


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Août 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je te laisse seul juge   Demain, c'est le jour de l'écartelement. :affraid: Je m'en voudrais d'influencer



Meeeuh non, enfiiiin, en aucune manière...  Hin-hin-hinnn gniark-gniark-gniark


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> En dedans non plus... regarde bien...
> 
> Ici (Fig 1)
> 
> ...


C'est couillon, mais &#231;a m'amuse toujours&#8230; 

Sinon, les insultes de ce jeune homme sont aussi creuses que ses questions : l'impact de ce fil n'aura donc laiss&#233; apr&#232;s lui qu'un crat&#232;re d'insignifiance. _Acta est fabula_.


----------



## mado (27 Août 2007)

Y'avait pas une (Fig 3) avant ? Ou alors je confonds avec un autre recueil illustré.


----------



## Lila (27 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> .... _Acta est fabula_.




....ou encore : Ecce cono !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Août 2007)

Rh&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;!!! Pour une fois que je regarde un film intelligent (Oui le truc sur Amin Dada, l&#224;... Au demeurant un personnage touchant et attachant ; mais je m'&#233;gare ...) &#231;a charcle sans moi... :mouais:   
Pffff... Ben tiens, si c'est comme &#231;a, je retourne me faire un truc cr&#233;tin avec des zombies mutants cannibales, des haches, des tron&#231;onneuses et des nichons... :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Août 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Niveau cassoulet*
> tu es plutôt castelnaudarien ou toulousain ?
> 
> 
> ...



Vu l'heure tardive et la fermeture imminente des cuisines de l'établissement, je doute que Monsieur ait vraiment le choix...:rateau:


----------



## Nephou (28 Août 2007)

Nous remercions SNICKERS pour son calme, sa prise de distance et sa responsabilit&#233; qui l&#8217;on conduit &#224; prendre cinq mois de recul&#8230; alors on va tirer la porte doucement sans faire de bruit&#8230;

Bisous by Nephou (et un gros poutou de plus pour la patate chaude qu&#8217;on se refile avec amour)


----------

